# Banksia Pod Le Roi



## Bean_counter (Jun 30, 2014)

Haven't posted anything in a while. Got out in the shop and turned this banksi pod le roi v2. The blank came from @Final Strut who did a great job on it

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 30, 2014)

I like the blue ! Very nice Michael

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 30, 2014)

Very nice looking pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jun 30, 2014)

That turned out awesome. How did the stabilized banksia turn? Thanks for posting the pic


----------



## TimR (Jun 30, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice! I haven't prepped any blanks yet for the few LeRoi v2s that I bought (still had a bunch prepped with Mesa/Gatsby tubes) -- do you find the narrower bore helpful?


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 30, 2014)

Final Strut said:


> That turned out awesome. How did the stabilized banksia turn? Thanks for posting the pic



Scott it turned easily, no blow outs or anything. The cast had a few bubbles but absolutely nothing that ca couldn't fix. Fantastic job on these. Definatly needs to be reverse panted though


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 30, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Nice! I haven't prepped any blanks yet for the few LeRoi v2s that I bought (still had a bunch prepped with Mesa/Gatsby tubes) -- do you find the narrower bore helpful?



Duncan, I love these components... I do like to have more meat on the tube but i never had a problem with the others. One thing that helps is the meat on the tube allows your reverse pant to be a bit more sloppy. These are my go to for sierras and the price point is right.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 30, 2014)

Bean_counter said:


> Duncan, I love these components... I do like to have more meat on the tube but i never had a problem with the others. One thing that helps is the meat on the tube allows your reverse pant to be a bit more sloppy. These are my go to for sierras and the price point is right.


I'm looking forward to using them myself, I'll probably jump in and make up the 4 kits I have then go back to use up all the 27/64 kits (not sure how many I have in stock ... couple dozen maybe ...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks great from here.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 1, 2014)

Michael - Which finish is that V2?


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 1, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Michael - Which finish is that V2?


 
Karl this one is the chrome and gun metal one. Bought with Smitty's sale last week.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks good. Keep on trucking or turning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 1, 2014)

Great looking pen Michael.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 1, 2014)

Bean_counter said:


> Karl this one is the chrome and gun metal one. Bought with Smitty's sale last week.


Thanks Michael. I bought several during that sales, but none of that finish. I will do so during the next sale!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

